# Barhroom Ceiling Peeling



## sjm1027 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,

Having a problem with a bathroom ceiling, it's peeling in one area and when I started to scrape the paint I ended up with an area 10" x 6". Before I feather it out I would like to know if anyone thinks I am wasting my time and this will happen again? my plan is to make sure I have all the loose edges scraped, add some joint compound and smooth everything out. The height difference is about a coat of paint but I think I need joint compound to get it smooth.
Then paint the ceiling when sanded and cleaned.
What do you think? Is there anything I can get to make sure the paint sticks?
I don't think I have a moisture problem... no mold

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## handyguys (Feb 24, 2008)

They key here will be to get off ALL loose material. Sand the edges to feather them smooth. Skim coat with drywall mud if necessary, sand smooth. After you do that make sure you use a slightly damp sponge to remove any residue from the sanding. No dust should be left behind. This is quite possibly what caused the problem in the first place. Now prime and paint. Typically bathrooms are best done in a semi gloss paint to enable easier cleaning.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello SJM:
I would use Kilz II to prime the whole thing when you start repainting. It will give you a better seal and help prevent peeling and mildew.
Glenn


----------



## sjm1027 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks, I will do just that
appreciate the help
Steve


----------

